# Need Help ASAP!!!



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 13 can am outlander 1000 and my primary clutch bolt broke off in the clutch I need a step by step on how to get the rest of the bolt out my clutch


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

From what I can tell... You aren't getting that out without special tools (not sure what tools would do the job considering how far in it is). If you can't figure out how with special tools then I'd say just take it to the shop before you tear up anything else like the threads on the inside for instance


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a clean break...I don't see it happening with anything a common man would have around the shop. Threads are probably stretched and seized too.


----------

